# Bicycle Transporting



## wrongway (Jun 8, 2012)

How do the rest of you do it? I have a car and would like to take my bike places to ride, but I think my only option will be to lay the seats down and haul it that way. I can't use a receiver hitch style as you can't mount one of those on this car.  Thanks, Scott


----------



## jd56 (Jun 8, 2012)

*PU Truck*

I use my pick up truck.

They do make a trunk mount carrier...try one of those.


----------



## wrongway (Jun 10, 2012)

Has anyone reading this tried one of those trunk mounted carriers? I would think they are made more for the lighter weight new bikes. What do you think?


----------



## Slight_Rust_is_Accepted (Jun 10, 2012)

wrongway said:


> Has anyone reading this tried one of those trunk mounted carriers? I would think they are made more for the lighter weight new bikes. What do you think?




Definitely for lighter bikes I have one. Bad cause it won't carry normal girl's bikes; if it has a tank you probably have to take it off and I'd say 30lbs is the limit on 'em I've tried my X53 once on it and it sagged it down pretty good. To avoid the horror of seeing my bike bounce down the highway in my rear-view mirror I just take the wheels off and put it in the back of the jeep, not the quickest but less dangerous.

-Sam


----------



## OldRider (Jun 10, 2012)

A roof mounted rack might be your answer, you can transport 1-6 bikes standing upright. Check it out here :
http://www.rackattack.com/roof-mount-bike-racks.asp


----------



## rubblequeen (Jun 10, 2012)

I use one of the trunk mounted carriers - I have both a 2 & 3 bike carrier.  Use the ones farthest from the car.  For the tank bikes I have an extendable bar - meant to be used on a womans bike without a cross bar. The bar goes from the handle bar stem to under the seat. In fact I had two bikes with tanks on there yesterday without any problems.  Just make sure the one you get transfers the weight to the rear fender.

Go to your LBS and try it out.


----------



## abe lugo (Jun 10, 2012)

*in the bed of my truck I use this stand*

http://www.amazon.com/Racor-PBS-2R-...TF8&qid=1339381610&sr=8-2&keywords=bike+stand

Then strap the bikes it with some ratcheting straps.

I've also used the rear trunk "Hollywood rack" we used it on a short 200mile trip with two middle weight cruisers and they looked like they were going to fly off.


----------



## Andrew240 (Jun 19, 2012)

For those of you that use a pickup, has anyone purchased and modified a fork mount to hold your middleweight?  

The forks on my Flightliners are too narrow for a standard mount (most look to have a 4" minimum fork width), so I ordered a couple off of Amazon, and will be turning them down to the correct fork width.


----------



## jd56 (Jun 20, 2012)

abe lugo said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Racor-PBS-2R-...TF8&qid=1339381610&sr=8-2&keywords=bike+stand
> 
> Then strap the bikes it with some ratcheting straps.
> 
> I've also used the rear trunk "Hollywood rack" we used it on a short 200mile trip with two middle weight cruisers and they looked like they were going to fly off.




I use this same rack for transport of my middleweights and it will accomidate ballooners. Because the rack is just sitting in the bed I secure both sides with bungies to the bed side equiped tie down loops.
The rack has a tendency to tip when taking a turn so the securement to the bedsides is needed.
My ford Ranger bed floor has grooves as most factory beds do. I ensire the rear tires are in these grooves. I then secure each rear tire woth a rope and actually use two from each side of the bed. 
I have traveled many miles with no mishaps.
I can actually fit two of these racks and can haul 4 bikes. I have had to remove pedals and turn the handlebars to avoid chaffing of the bikes...it is a tight fit in the narrow bed.

The blue handmade bike rack that is in the bed in the one pic wont work as the 1 1/2 tubing that secures the front tires is too long and the bikes front fenders hit them. A rack like this will work and is more stable but the tire tubes need modifing....it does work great for lightweights that dont have fenders.


----------



## Andrew240 (Jun 20, 2012)

Do you happen to know what the width of the base of that rack is?  It looks like about 25-27".

Thanks.


----------



## BrentP (Jun 20, 2012)

wrongway said:


> Has anyone reading this tried one of those trunk mounted carriers? I would think they are made more for the lighter weight new bikes. What do you think?




I have a trunk mounted carrier (Saris Bones 3-Bike) that takes three bikes and works fine.  I use it for lightweight bikes, but three of them add up to way more weight than a typical 35-40 lb vintage bike.  Almost all of the weight is borne on the bumper and not the trunk deck (the deck arms are there for stability).

If you have crazy top tubes or a tank that doesn't fit the holders, then what you need (I need to use them with my mountain bikes) is something like a Yakima TopTube.  It's an extendable bar that creates a straight connection between your seat post and handlebar stem, and it's this bar than sits in the rack cradle rather than the bike frame itself.  It's basically a universal fit attachment that makes any bike compatible with a trunk rack.  It's also a great way to reduce the chances of bike paint damage, even if the bike does fit the rack correctly.


----------



## jd56 (Jun 25, 2012)

Andrew240 said:


> Do you happen to know what the width of the base of that rack is?  It looks like about 25-27".
> 
> Thanks.




23.75"

I can fit two side by side in my ranger pick up as seen here and even squeezed a 5th bike


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Jun 25, 2012)

*hello*

menards had  bike racks  that  go in the reciever  for  59.00 holds 4  bikes 
 and  rebateoo of 15.and i  had a storee rebat  for   10.00  so it was a  buy\


----------



## jd56 (Oct 22, 2012)

*PVC rack*

Here is my 5 bike rack I just built from 1" pvc.
Costs was about $65 from Home Depot. The idea was to fit the bikes on my 5' wide utility trailer. Just need to figure a way to secure the rear of the tires so that they don't shift side to side from the bouncing of the trailer. Normally when transporting in the Ranger pu bed I rope off the rear wheels to both sides of the bed to prevent shifting. Not sure that will work on the trailer.

Just need to build slats for each rear tire.....hmmm.... more pvc might work. Then there is always a 2x4 construction but, securement to the wood trailer deck is the issue.









for those asking for measurements...here is what I went off of. This was found on the net. I modified it a bit to accommadate the shorter 12" trailer rail by turning the rack over so the 12.5" were coming from the bottom.
I also widened the between bike slots a bit so the bikes weren't so close.


----------



## Wilson0 (Oct 23, 2012)

I would like to ask I would like to purchase a bicycle for my daily transport to work & home. I stay Thomson road work place location at botanic garden. Any1 have an ideal what type of bicycle suitable for such distance? Where should I purchase from? I have not ideal on bicycle


----------

